# Hookworms



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a fecal run by Dr Frye on a group of frogs. The sample consisted of 4 droppings from three of the six frogs (lack of cooperation on their part).

The clinic left a VM message for me that they found one hookworm in the entire sample, so they said it was definitely not a heavy infestation. Unfortunately, they are closed today and said I could call tomorrow. But seeing as how they are clear across the country from me, I'd like to get the meds locally from my vet so I can start treatment asap.

They mentioned on the VM panacur and I've done some reading on this forum and confirmed I heard right. Can someone here tell me the form I should be purchasing and the treatment protocol so I can get started today.

From my reading it's a powder, I dust their food and disinfect the quarantine boxes? Can someone tell me a schedule? And then I assume I need to do a retest? Also, I have easy access to liquid ivomec, is that an option? And if so, what would the dosage be? I understand of course they have different strengths based on species.

Also, I went with sending off to Dr Frye because of the experience factor, but since I live near UC Davis I'm assuming I could send retests to them? Does anyone know about experience level with local vets? UC Davis being (I think) the largest vet school in the country, I'm sure they could deal with a frog fecal exam.

Anyway, any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/kapoktree2/quarentine.htm
what i did with my frogs, they are all alive and hookworm free 6 months later.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, I did get to speak with the vet clinic and I've started on the panacur dusting. My local vet gave it to me no charge. It was a little too coarse to stick to the ff's, so I ground it finer with a mortar and pestle.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Will you be breaking down and disinfecting the viv as well? I'm just curious if this is necessary?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Me? I had never put them in my viv. They were all still in individual shoeboxes.  Although, they were on wet gravel with a layer of wet moss. They have now backtracked back to wet papertowel so I can disinfect their boxes easier.

It was recommended to me by the breeder I should keep them individually for at least 1-2 mos. Not nearly as much fun  , but he said much better for the frogs. I'll just have to wait to see some interaction. :roll: 

I just threw away all the wet moss, washed the boxes out with bleach water and I've soaked (in bleach water) and rinsed the gravel so I can reuse it later.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Proof of the benefits of quarantine!


----------

